

Top Most Damaging Resume Mistakes - imns
https://jobety.com/blog/top-10-damaging-resume-mistakes/

======
rmc8977
I see some of the most embarrassing, simple mistakes on resumes I almost want
to mark them up old-school style with a red pen and send them back :/

------
jaworrom
After your first few jobs, most employers simply don't care about what school
you went to or what your GPA was.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
GPA, sure. School - my Stanford degree got me interviews for decades,
regardless of what else I wrote on my resume.

